
Ash HN: How much would you pay for.? - chris__butters
I&#x27;m building an app to give designers, developers, marketers or anyone the ability to create a directory scaffold for their project whatever that could be. I&#x27;m looking into monetising it by selling a long term subscription as there are running costs with the settings for the &quot;templates&quot; being saved in the cloud and wondered what people would think is a fair price on a monthly, annual or perpetual basis?
======
IloveHN84
Put 4 class of prices:

\- free (with watermark/no cloud storage/whatever restrictions) \- minimum
(2-5€/month) \- advanced (10-15/month) \- enterprise (on number of clients)

For sure you can get as much as possible and later you might adjust those
classes

~~~
chris__butters
Thanks, makes perfect sense; not sure of what other features to add right now
so might base it on number of seats to suit other organisations more.

